# Sundown 2/17/11



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2011)

Just got a pic of the new Gunny bumps from Greg...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask him for a video so we can see if they are icy or not.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Ask him for a video so we can see if they are icy or not.



I'm assuming you're joking.  It's like 55F there, and he said they were nice and soft...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'm assuming you're joking.  It's like 55F there, and he said they were nice and soft...



Just bored here at work looking for some videos to watch.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Just bored here at work looking for some videos to watch.



Might be hard for him to video himself...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Might be hard for him to video himself...



POV ftw!


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2011)

Who's going out to ski them tonight?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> POV ftw!




hey, pov sucks.  river said so.


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2011)

Temps aren't supposed to drop tonight... it'll be 41 degrees at midnight--so says wunderground. Wow.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 17, 2011)

severine said:


> Temps aren't supposed to drop tonight... it'll be 41 degrees at midnight--so says wunderground. Wow.



my wife just worked the last 4 night shifts.  In your female opinion, would it even be safe for me to ask to go skiing tonight?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2011)

severine said:


> Who's going out to ski them tonight?



You are!  They look just your size...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> my wife just worked the last 4 night shifts.  In your female opinion, would it even be safe for me to ask to go skiing tonight?



Yes.  Then go again tomorrow...


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> my wife just worked the last 4 night shifts.  In your female opinion, would it even be safe for me to ask to go skiing tonight?


She's too tired to do anything else. Tell her she can rest at home while you go out. 



bvibert said:


> You are!  They look just your size...


They're on the steepest part. Not so sure about that...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> hey, pov sucks.  river said so.



you're right, i'm sorry.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> my wife just worked the last 4 night shifts.  In your female opinion, would it even be safe for me to ask to go skiing tonight?



tell her she needs rest and should go to bed early. give the kids snacks, water and the TV remote.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 17, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> tell her she needs rest and should go to bed early. give the kids snacks, water and the TV remote.



Yeah, that always improves the DTI---


----------



## Madroch (Feb 17, 2011)

Some days are DTI be dammed days...if the gunny bumps were skied in, this might be one of them.  As they are not, maybe not.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2011)

Fun afternoon. Skied with planb420 for a good while. He had fun ripping the groomed while I toole din the bumps. Then hooked up with Tyler from Suburban for several runs. Finally, met up with mogulqueen. Great to have company for every run. Beautiful skiing weather. Made skiing the flat trough/.bumplets worth it. Was able to score countless slush explosion. So, no....no fun gnarley troughs, but still an enjoyable afternoon. Considering hitting it again tomorrow. Was crisping a little bit at 5 when I left, but still good. Major inversion when the sun went in.....cold at the base, warm at the top.


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2011)

severine said:


> They're on the steepest part. Not so sure about that...



You'll have no problem dipping in and out of those.


----------



## dmc (Feb 17, 2011)

Greg said:


> Made skiing the flat trough/.bumplets worth it.



Glad you said that... Looks like you could drive a snowmobile between those..   

How close do mounds of snow have to be before they become moguls?

Looked like a serious nice day out..  Warm here too..


----------



## planb420 (Feb 17, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## planb420 (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/album.php?aid=2219733&id=40002744

Some pics in the Gunny bumps...enjoy


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2011)

planb420 said:


> :beer:



Classic...

Looks like you guys had a good time... good thing work was _almost_ as fun for me... :roll:


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2011)

The troughs sounded pretty scrape-y when I got on Gunny around 8PM. It stayed warm on the mountain and most of it was that lovely soft spring-like snow, but with racing going on the lower left, the bumps on the right, and Patrol sled training, the path around got a bit scratched off. Though once I got past the race shack about midway down, I didn't care and let loose. The Rossi S6 Koopmans were a lot of fun tonight.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 18, 2011)

anyone going today?  I have my stuff in the car but not sure how soft it'll be with no sun.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 18, 2011)

2knees said:


> anyone going today?  I have my stuff in the car but not sure how soft it'll be with no sun.



Brian should be there by now.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 18, 2011)

Hit last night with MDH and Mondeo-- Gunny needs some work (skiers)... but it is great to have it be in transformation.  

Enjoy today guys..I'll be back at it tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 18, 2011)

2knees said:


> anyone going today?  I have my stuff in the car but not sure how soft it'll be with no sun.



Was trying to pull something off...Aint gonna happen...Still should be good with the warm temps

\steveo


----------



## planb420 (Feb 18, 2011)

Was there today and it was icy this morning but with the afternoon sun they softened up quite a bit!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2011)

2knees said:


> anyone going today?  I have my stuff in the car but not sure how soft it'll be with no sun.



I'm glad you made the right choice and hit it up for a little while.  As you could tell, it softened up nicely.  Nice skiing with you for a few runs!


----------

